# Just had a sobering moment of reality



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

After working, designing, contemplating, all these great ideas for my haunt, including adding a maze in the garage...I had a moment that nearly made me scream in terror.

I dont have a staff to work this setup. Normally, for the last several years, I roam through the yard and scare those walking up and hand out candy at the top of my short driveway. now with the addition of the walkthrough, I feel like for saftey and security I need someone to escort or assist the short walk through in my Garage.

For those of you who have a yard haunt that has expanded to the Garage, how many actors do you "employ"?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Our walk through goes down our driveway, past a scene on our covered patio, continues down the drive to the garage and then out the back yard. Some years we actually let people into the garage for an interactive scene, while others we set a scene in there, but don't allow people to go in. IMO, you should have at least one person in the garage at all times to oversee visitiors, and another to guide them to the area, and back out. If your TOT groups are spread out and manageable in number, you might get away with only one helper, but if you have large numbers coming close together, two or three would help for crowd control. We employ no fewer than 7 helpers for our entire walkthrough, and this year need at least 9 to make it work well. Again, we have people in our back yard, etc so extra eyes make sure everyone gets where they're going. Like you, I'm usually out front keeping tabs on the display there, so I rely heavily on my actos to keep the flow moving as well as get the scares in. hth


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

The wife and son will be out TOTing at first, then coming back to help, but for a period of maybe an hour, ill be alone.

Im scared.


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

We usually have 3 people working in the garage. 2 of us are hiding behind drop panels and one is usually roaming around the hallways. 
We don't use a guide because tots simply follow the hallways but we do spray paint arrows on the walls pointing which direction to go.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Can't u peeps call up the local high school and ask for a nice Honor student or boy scout to help you out?? They all need to put in community service hours.... call your haunt "a community art installation" or something..LOL> ..


----------



## DanO'TheDead (Oct 13, 2011)

I found that, as I was building, people would come by and want to talk. As annoying as that is ( I mean, can't you see I am busy creating a haunt for the ages here?!), I would stop and chat it up. Then I would invite them to help on Halloween night. I have had quite a few actually take me up on it and become friends through Halloween. It also helps that I invite them to the party beforehand. You'd be surprised what people will do for free food and drink.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

I am hustling friends and coworkers on FB by offering them a scene to act in, near freedom of dialogue...with the only rule being no "rahr!!" lurches. I have had a few takers on the offer that I can trust. I have studied my yard well and will pass on some further rules as to safe areas to scare into. After all of that, I am thinking the added security will go without mentioning, as the actors will be watching in prep anyway. No...not fully true. I will give a walking your of the area pointing out where the outdoor circuit breaker is, where the fire extinguishers will be set up, and will run through a quick first aid scenario to minimize panic should someone decide my yard is where they want to have their first heart attack. Bandaids on hot standby for any trip and falls.


----------

